
Secret WhatsApp (Encrypted Messages) – Firefox Extension - code5code
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/secret-whatsapp/
======
garysahota93
But isn't WhatsApp already encrypted? Or is this encryption on top of
encryption?

